# Body temperature - Why am I so much warmer than my girlfriend?



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

Just wondered if this is a metabolism thing. I'm always hot in bed at night and have to sleep in the nud with no covers. At the same time, my GF has her jimjams on AND my dressing gown, under the covers.

Is this normal? Do any of you have such big temperature differences with your partners? I hate having to leave the heater on all night and close the door for her. I'm cooking while she shivers!

W&F


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

I cant help with you with an answer but this is exactly the same as me and my mrs, Im always warm and shes always cold, when I feel her body in bed its like touching cold metal :lol:


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Same here.

Shes got bad circulation so always freezing cold hands/feet (wears socks to bed aswell)

I probably put it down to the fact i eat all the time, 6-7 meals a day keeps the fire burning and all that. While she will have 3 meals and maybe a snack here and there.


----------



## 1983SAINT (Mar 17, 2010)

Same's, I think girls generally have **** circulation. I am usually baw nikid and she has jamms, housecoat and even a hot water bottle in the winter. Either that or she just layering up incase I get adventurous in my sleep


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

women are snakes with t1ts......snakes are cold blooded........next question


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> women are snakes with t1ts......snakes are cold blooded........next question


LMAO...

Reps on the way :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the exact same problem too. Maybe higher body fat and muscle mass just keeps me warm


----------



## lockhes (Apr 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> women are snakes with t1ts......snakes are cold blooded........next question


dam that was my reply :thumb:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

My mrs is the same, she has the heating on so high at her place you could breed fecking iguana's there!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Me and the girlfriend are exactly the same, she is ALWAYS cold and im always really hot. Strange.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Me and the girlfriend are *exactly the same,* *she is ALWAYS cold* and *im always really hot*. Strange.


You do know what the same means?:laugh:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

You do know your "wit" gets tiresome..?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah but the other way in bed she's always boiling and im always freezing

but out of bed she's colder


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

fadel said:


> You do know your "wit" gets tiresome..?


:laugh: do you know I don't give a fuk?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I sleep nekkid and half the time I have my window open and still hot as fvck, even worse when they want to snuggle up ffs.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Women hold the majority of their bodyfat closer to the core of their body, whilst men have a more even distribution over their body.

Peripheries (i.e forearms, hands, lower legs and feet) are highly capillarised, making for easy diffusion. Blood leaves the core area, travels towards the hands or feet, less insulation means heat is more easily lost around the extremities and thus body temperature is lower


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

It's because we're holding more lean muscle mass than them and so it takes more energy blah blah blah increased metabolism so we are 'hotter' than women.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is it nothing to do with shoes?

I'm sure it has something to do with shoes or is it ironing?

:confused1:


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

It's down to the speed of your metabolism, the faster it is the higher your normal body temperature will be.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Uriel said:


> women are snakes with t1ts......snakes are cold blooded........next question


Plus they can bleed for 5 days without dying. Dodgy cnuts:lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Metabolism has very little to do with it;

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5106854.ece

Prof Tipton is an old lecturer of mine and is pretty much the number 1 authority on thermophysiology on the planet, if he's not mentioning metabolism then chances are it plays a minimal role in thermoregulation.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

The only thing me and the missus ever argue about in winter is about opening the windows...she's always under a blanket feeling cold and i'm always feeling hot...

Do you notice that you feel even more hotter when you have a protein shake just before?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

access said:


> It's down to the speed of your metabolism, the faster it is the higher your normal body temperature will be.





Ak_88 said:


> Metabolism has very little to do with it;
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5106854.ece
> 
> Prof Tipton is an old lecturer of mine and is pretty much the number 1 authority on thermophysiology on the planet, if he's not mentioning metabolism then chances are it plays a minimal role in thermoregulation.


Funny thread,

But if we are getting serious

and steroids are invlolved it's purely down to HPTA function, this controls pretty much every action and reaction in our bodies including the bodies natural thermostat.

Most of us notice we sweat a lot on cycle, this is because of HPTA suppression so our sweat glands try to compensate, and cool our bodies.


----------



## Jojo 007 (Feb 9, 2009)

Weak & Feeble said:


> Just wondered if this is a metabolism thing. I'm always hot in bed at night and have to sleep in the nud with no covers. At the same time, my GF has her jimjams on AND my dressing gown, under the covers.
> 
> Is this normal? Do any of you have such big temperature differences with your partners? I hate having to leave the heater on all night and close the door for her. I'm cooking while she shivers!
> 
> W&F


yup yup yup! Im always freezing and Fivos is always on F I R E!!! But he thinks Im always hot when Im actually really cold and calls me 'stove hands'!! I want a cuter nickname damn it! :lol:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Metabolism has very little to do with it;
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article5106854.ece
> 
> Prof Tipton is an old lecturer of mine and is pretty much the number 1 authority on thermophysiology on the planet, if he's not mentioning metabolism then chances are it plays a minimal role in thermoregulation.


Funny that, I think it was Times that posted an article about metabolism being the effecting process. :laugh:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Funny thread,
> 
> But if we are getting serious
> 
> ...


What if the person is 100% 'natural'?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Funny that, I think it was Times that posted an article about metabolism being the effecting process. :laugh:


Thermo*production* = Body temperature, affected by metabolism. Higher metabolism = more heat production, not better heat retention.

Thermo*regulation* = How well the temperature is maintained. Female thermoregulation is poorer than mens, hence they feel the cold more. It's to do with the vascular system and levels of insulation, not metabolism.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Thermo*production* = Body temperature, affected by metabolism. Higher metabolism = more heat production, not better heat retention.
> 
> Thermo*regulation* = How well the temperature is maintained. Female thermoregulation is poorer than mens, hence they feel the cold more. It's to do with the vascular system and levels of insulation, not metabolism.


Apologies, I'm drifting asleep here.

Though both are related to the original question.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

This is me exactly too. My wifes learnt to live with it and happily puts on another layer of clothing as opposed to putting the heating up...

However works more of a problem as whilst im feeling the heat and have the doors open to create a nice cool draft, my colleagues are always complaining of being cold.. :tongue:

Im even worse when i start eating and actually get a back sweat on!!!

Now that im dieting on lower carbs it seems to exaggerate it to.. :cool2:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Both of us sleep nude....we BOTH are so warm we can't cuddle up together, not even on the coldest of nights.....Bri sleeps on his side of the bed and i sleep on mines(and half of his too:lol: )

All the neighbours with the same style of house say that their front bedroom is also unbearably warm-even with the heating off and the windows open...its murder, i would prefer a cool room to sleep in:cursing: Thank the lord for the big fan on top of the wardrobe


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Both of us sleep nude....we BOTH are so warm we can't cuddle up together, not even on the coldest of nights.....Bri sleeps on his side of the bed and i sleep on mines(and half of his too:lol: )
> 
> All the neighbours with the same style of house say that their front bedroom is also unbearably warm-even with the heating off and the windows open...its murder, i would prefer a cool room to sleep in:cursing: Thank the lord for the big fan on top of the wardrobe


Wow, wanna swap rooms? mines like a lying in the middle of the antarctic :lol:

That includes taking Bri with you :lol:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

To answer the original question:

Some of us were born to bake bread.

Others were born to make pastry.

That is the definitive answer. Unfortunately, I'm allowed neither foodstuff.


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

Always been too hot in bed....and i really struggle to sleep when im hot. I love having a cold bed to sleep in. I'm dieting at the moment and it has sent my temperature soaring through the roof.....pretty cool in a way, but fvcking annoying when trying to fall asleep


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Thank the lord for the big fan on top of the wardrobe


except when he keeps you awake shouting "lat spread Weeman, c'mon"


----------

